# possible to do low opacity plastisol transfers?



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

this is a design i did a couple of years ago. is it possible to get the low opacity/low transparency look in a plastisol transfer?


----------



## red514 (Jul 21, 2009)

haven't done much plastisol transfers but one trick for making a print low opacity/transparent is to print all solids as a halftone. try 80% black
This allows the ground color to show through abit. At 55lpi an 80% black halftone dot isn't too noticeable.


----------

